# ? Best youth starter bow



## Elkjunky

I have a 9 year old son who is chomping at the bit to start shooting with me. I need some advice on which bow might be the best starter bow? Your thoughts would be appreciated.
Elkjunky


----------



## williamcr

My favorites are the Hoyt Rintech and the PSE Spyder. The good thing about the Spyder their is 2 types of cams the Rimfire is the faster of the 2 but depending on your needs the S4 is a great choice for beginners.


----------



## Kygirl

*Bowtech Rascal 
*Browning Micro Midas

both are hard shooting, accurate little bows..
my daughter just graduated from her Rascal into my first full-sized compound ... she shot it for almost four years as it is very adjustable...


----------



## 148p&y

Browning micro midas 3. It a 10" draw adjustment so it should last a while. Also I found thats its a good idea to buy a full containment rest ( like a whisker biscuit) so the arrow doesnt fall off every time they draw. The Brownings cam is also pretty smooth so its easier to draw.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

*Parker Buckshot*

I bought my son a Parker Buckshot Outfitter Package. The bow is very smooth and Draw Length adj. from 18-28 inch, draw weight adj. from 30-40 lbs. The outfitter package comes with tm hunter rest,cobra sight,quiver,and 3 carbon arrows. The Package is sold for around $280.00. As your son grows you can also buy 40-50lb limbs for it for another $50.00 but I figure by then he will want a new bow all together and I can pass this bow on to one of my nephews. The only change I would make to this basic setup is a Whisker Biscuit rest,string loop and a good reliable release like Tru-Fires X-Caliper. Whatever you decide I hope your son has as much fun as my son has had this year. Just my .02 cents. Have a great time with your son I know I have some great memories with my son this year. Now we need to buy a fletching jig because he has ruined about 9 arrows so far (LOL) and I love it. 

Frank


----------



## Max Somthing

try one of those braves from i think it is martin but i dont know. if your son is really in to archery i would consider a browning like micro madness


----------



## LJ256

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk elkjunky. Have fun here.


----------



## GeorgD

I have a couple of young sons that shoot lights out, both started with the PSE Spyder S4 cam. Lots of adjustment on poundage and draw length. This bow shoots really well. I don't believe PSE sells it any longer, but you can find them used. If you have any questions, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

